Ask HN: What book would you recommend to your younger self? - samcgraw
======
curiosweti
The Growth Mindset.

It just conveys a simple theory and if you keep it in the back of your mind,
you won't be easily defeated when learning anything new.

------
omosubi
How to win friends and influence people - It's mentioned here all the time but
I think it would have helped get over some of my social anxiety in high
school. Maybe this is particular to me but I get the sense that American
society doesn't teach kids how to interact with others.

~~~
medialucky20
I liked this book. Unfortunately it is not just American Society majority of
the countries don't consider mental health of the young people.

------
kleer001
10 years ago - The Gulag Archipelago (Abridged) or One Day in the Life of Ivan
Denisovich : Solzhenitsyn

20 years ago - Meditations : Marcus Aurelius

30 years ago - Zen Flesh Zen Bones : Paul Reps

Any time: Anything by: Robert Sapolsky, John Gottman, Early Jonathan Lethem
novels, Peter Clines, Margaret Atwood

------
tugberkk
Marcus Aurelius - Meditations

I really think this book should be read every day for at least 10 minutes.

------
rawgabbit
Socratic Logic by Peter Kreeft. Mans Search for Meaning by Victor Frankl.

~~~
rawgabbit
Frankl’s book reads conversationally but is very deep. He survived a Nazi
concentration camp and analyzed the psychological response of the prisoners
from shock, collusion, anger, resignation, love, and finally transcending
suffering.

------
togusa2017
Read: Saga of the swamp things by Alan Moore

It just blew my mind out of the park

------
deathgrips
Maps of Meaning by Jordan Peterson. I've gone through several core belief
changes in my life (religious, philosophical, interpersonal) and the book
would have helped me understand what I was going through.

------
lki876
12 Rules for Life - Jordan Peterson

